

Microsoft releases free, open source, MVC-based CMS - friism
http://visitmix.com/Lab/Oxite

======
enomar
Dupe.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=391570>

~~~
friism
Sorry.

------
Feynman
They should take his approach with Sharepoint. After all, that's kind-of a
glorified CMS running on the MS Development Stack.

------
geuis
First turnoff, it runs on ASP.Net. 2nd turn off, the frakking designer
couldn't be bothered to notice that Lucida looks like crap on most Windows
machines.

